# Tattoo Circus London @ London @ May 14th-16th



## EvaKS (May 13, 2010)

Tattoo Circus London--{designed & powered by Simulacra Studio}--


Was there helping to set up last night.

Looks wicked, if anyone here is in London at the moment, check it out for sure.


----------

